# Lyft ignoring my emails?



## Ti Kto Takoy? (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey guys, I hope everyone enjoyed/enjoying the holidays. I am from NYC and used to be NY Lyft and Uber driver for sometime. Just recently, I decided that I need to get my own car instead of losing money on the rental and so I did. With that said, I proceeded to switch both Uber and Lyft to drive in a different region while I'm waiting on all of the needed paperwork and TLC stuff.

Now I was able to switch the uber account but having an issue with Lyft. A bit of a back story: before I returned my rental back in September, I had a very negative experience with the car. It was a 2013 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. That one night, while I'm with the pax, lost its hybrid powers along with brake pressure... Luckily, I was able to bring the car to a full stop and get it to the base safely. Now the problem with that was, that the lady I was driving emailed Lyft and I'm guessing explained the situation.

The next day my account was disabled and Lyft emailed me asking for details. I explained the whole situation to them and they said to let them know when I get a new vehicle.

So long story short... I went through the motions, emailed back and forth with cars info and what not. Now it's saying that my account is at 60%, still disabled and now, no one is getting back to me or responding to my emails..

Sorry for the long post but if anyone has any input that can help me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Remember to ask them who the hell they think they are


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, email response via reply to the emails you exchanged wit Lyft support before

Also use the Internet not emails to sign up your car

Worked super smoothly and took all of an hour on Lyft... Uber, STILL not getting my second car right after 100 hours and a few dozen submissions and emails


----------



## Ti Kto Takoy? (Aug 9, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Also, email response via reply to the emails you exchanged wit Lyft support before
> 
> Also use the Internet not emails to sign up your car
> 
> Worked super smoothly and took all of an hour on Lyft... Uber, STILL not getting my second car right after 100 hours and a few dozen submissions and emails


I tried replying to the last person who was helping me out and opening up a new ticket, nothing so far. It's been 3 days since my last contact...

Also, I would have done everything myself, without emailing them. Except, my account was disabled and I needed to switch the region.

Regarding Uber, I thought that I'd have the same problem too. Surprisingly, it was quicker.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Understand that their response times will likely get worse and worse as their service levels deteriorate (more customer complaints), which is a result of new driver saturation and the dissatisfaction of existing drivers, who will provide the poor service that many will write in about. Also, I don't believe Let-Down-Lyft is really looking for new drivers. Sure, they ALWAYS put on a front and are very scripted in everything they do (even if template emails are rarely on point) and would make you believe they want drivers with open arms, but look around you and see how slow it is, and how so many drivers are angry -- they're not trying to make that worse because it just damages the brand even more. And they can't fire drivers because they'll look like an employer, so they've resorted to deactivations for canceling, etc. Anyways, if you get back in/are desperate, I support you, but if you have any means at all, call it quits already and never turn on your app again. Better yet, delete/deactivate your account like I did, and tell them you've had enough. Soon, they'll be hiring people with non-violent criminal records just like Fuber, so they won't miss you, and you won't be missing much -- I'm sure the rates will drop even further because who wants to pay a $1.00 for a criminal? I'd pay $.60 cents...maybe.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Any updates, Ti?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Any updates, Ti?


Lol.

His username is pretty much "who the he77 you think you are?" (rude/pushy form like"who are you, exactly?")... in Russian or a closely related language


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Made me google it, Adieu. Interesting;

https://www.google.com/search?q=ti+...fCRoQ_AUIDCgA&dpr=1.25#q=ti+kto+takoy&tbm=vid

and;


----------



## Ti Kto Takoy? (Aug 9, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Any updates, Ti?


Nothing. I emailed them today again but so far sitting ducks.. I'm thinking to create a new account like I did for uber, for NJ. I honestly needed this just until I get my NY TLC plates and reg. In NY there are a bunch of companies plus I'm trying to work with Luxury base.



Adieu said:


> Lol.
> 
> His username is pretty much "who the he77 you think you are?" (rude/pushy form like"who are you, exactly?")... in Russian or a closely related language


It's in Russian and I made it for the inside joke. Who ever gets it at least. There's a song that everyone is changing words to. The video on the bottom is related to the original song lol.



Danny3xd said:


> Made me google it, Adieu. Interesting;
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ti+...fCRoQ_AUIDCgA&dpr=1.25#q=ti+kto+takoy&tbm=vid
> 
> and;


Nice find lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Have ya tried Juno, Ti?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Tells you when you're able to work. Sure sounds like an employer to me.


----------



## Ti Kto Takoy? (Aug 9, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Have ya tried Juno, Ti?


Yeah, I was able to do 2-3 jobs before my rental at the time decided to lose the breaks and that situation led to Lyft disabling my account...

I remember one of the jobs was $33.xx and out of that I got $29.xx. Not bad at all, but didn't get too many calls at the time. That was back in September.


----------



## Syed80888 (Jul 6, 2017)

Any updates?


----------

